# BSOD - rtwlane.sys



## Refandy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have an HP laptop running Windows 8.1. Lately it has been crashing with the following error:

DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL (rtwlane.sys).

As far as I can gather I need to update a driver but I have no idea which one. If I go to the HP website then it wants me to download an application to scour the laptop and look for out of date drivers. In the past I've found that kind of app to be quite intrusive so have resisted.

So my question is should I download the HP app and let it do its thing or is there a simpler way to correct the problem.

Many thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that is the RealTek NIC/Wired - Realtek PCIEWireless LAN PCI-E NIC driver. Make sure you have the latest driver for that; you may want to hit the Realtek download site and search for your version of it.


----------



## Refandy (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. This may be a silly question but how do I find out which product and version I have and then update it?

I can't work out from the Realtek site, what I should download.

Andy


----------



## Refandy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

Using Device Manager on the laptop I have been through and tried to update all realtek drivers. The one you referred to was not listed and it tells me that all the others are up to date.

Was I looking in the wrong place? 

Thanks for your help

Andy


----------

